# Pixelfiguren.... aber wie??????



## Saesh (3. August 2001)

auch ich habe fragen  

ihr kennt doch sicherlich diese Pixelfiguren like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






sagt mir bitte wie ich die mache... das ist richtig phat.


----------



## wo0zy (3. August 2001)

hmmmm....vieleicht pixel für pixel??

oder erst in ner größeren auflösung gezeichtnet und dann verkleinert, ne andere möglichkeit würde mir jetzt nich einfallen!


----------



## Psyclic (3. August 2001)

M$ Paint !?!?!?! *g*


----------



## wo0zy (3. August 2001)

hmm....na wenn das kein spam is! 

geht das nich auch irgendwie einfacher??


----------



## Psyclic (3. August 2001)

sorry für offtopic... aber irgendwas stimmt mit dem board nich !
wieso steht mein posting 2 mal da ????


----------



## wo0zy (3. August 2001)

das war bei mir vorhin auch! nur das ich mein post 2mal schreiben musste damit es einmal drinstand!!

gibt es keine einfachere methode als das teil wirklich pixel für pixel zu zeichnen?


----------



## Psyclic (3. August 2001)

hm ne sorry kein plan ich wüsst auch nich wies geht


----------



## Arcaine (3. August 2001)

servus einmal!

also soweit ich informiert bin erstellt man Pixelfiguren auch nue Pixel für Pixel sonst wär es glaub ich nicht möglich solch Animationen zu erstellen wenn man ein grosses Bild verkleiner und dann noch die Genauigkeit der Ränder etc. gegeben ist.
Somit erscheints mir mehr als logisch das diese nur Pixel für Pixel erstellt werden und das ganze mit an Hauffen Arbeit verbunden ist.

In diesem Sinne

mfg Arcaine


----------



## Saesh (3. August 2001)

ich denke mal, dass es da bestimmte proggs für gibt, dass man sich da was zusammensetzen kann.
aber pixel für pixel kann ich net fassen.... das wäre ne heiden arbeit.


----------



## ghaleon (3. August 2001)

klar sind die pixel fuer pixel erstellt
groesstenteils zumindest


----------



## Kugu (3. August 2001)

Ich erinnere mich nur schwach aber die Macher von Eboy (zwei Deutsche und ein NY'er) 
schreiben sie erstellen die Bilder Pixel für Pixel.
Und bei deren Bildern hats mir richtig die Kinnlade runtergehauen :>


----------



## Saesh (4. August 2001)

das stadion ist schon echt nice.... aber seit ihr euch wirklich sicher, dass es wirklich keine porgramme zum erstellen solcher figuren gibt (auch wenn die jetzt mit hand gemacht wurden).


----------



## NeoX (4. August 2001)

*...also...*

ich denke mal das mit ms paint sowas am besten funzt...
is zwar ne ****** maloche aber deshalb is diese art wohl auch relativ lange tod gewesen...


----------



## wo0zy (4. August 2001)

hmmm...das stadion ist echt krass, aber da arbeitet man sich doch dran tot wenn man das pixel für pixel macht!!!


----------



## Psyclic (4. August 2001)

hm darin besteht dann wohl die kunst der ganzen sache...vielleicht probier ich das auch mal


----------



## Kugu (4. August 2001)

Hier noch ein schönes Beispiel


----------



## NeoX (4. August 2001)

*@ Kugu*

du wirst dir doch wohl nicht die mühe gemacht haben dies selbst zu erstellen oder???


----------



## Saesh (4. August 2001)

das ist wohl auch von der einen seite.... 

außerdem würde er es niemals so schnell schaffen


----------



## Kugu (4. August 2001)

auf der ersten seite steht hoffentlich immer noch, dass die genialen Pics von EBOY kommen.

http://www.eboy.com

!!


----------



## Saesh (4. August 2001)

die seite ist ja wohl der oberhammer!!!!

hammergeile bilder. total krasser style. respekt.


danke für die URL


----------



## Jan Seifert (5. August 2001)

das hier steht bei eBoy


Question: What tool do you use? Any special software?

eBoy: Nothing special at all – it's 100% Photoshop. We've tried to get into 3D, but the workflow is so different that we didn't find a way yet to produce really satisfying pictures. This might change in the future – who knows.




also, ist das wohl alles mit photoshop gemacht.


----------



## Psyclic (5. August 2001)

jo die page is fett ! is aber wirklich ne scheiss arbeit die ganze kacke zu malen !


----------



## Kugu (5. August 2001)

Also ich könnt das wirlklich nicht, das würde ,mehr als 2 Stunden kosten.

Arhghhh aber  will das auch können... naja Geduld eben,
Mal Gucka ....


----------



## Psyclic (5. August 2001)

LOL mehr als 2 h ???? *g* ich sitz manchmal mehr als 10 h an nem pic !
ich denke die pxl  dinger sind schon n bissle mehr arbeit !


----------



## disaster_02 (27. August 2001)

Und mit welchem Werkzeug macht man die am besten?:% :> :_ :% 

thx,
Disaster_02


----------



## HeRaTiK (27. August 2001)

höhöh....

pure photoshop...


einfach auf aller höchste zoomstufe....

und schon gehts los....

is aber ne fuck arbeit muss ich schon sagen...


----------



## MrBarcode (27. August 2001)

mit dem lesen hast dus nicht umbedingt. Microsoft Paint, hier liebevoll als M$ Paint bezeichnet. Geh dafür (sofern du ein Windows User bist) auf Start/Programme/Zubehör/Paint oder auf Start/Ausführen und gib mspaint ein.


----------



## Psyclic (27. August 2001)

is doch scheiss egal ! kannst es aber besser mit PS machen !


----------



## DjDee (28. August 2001)

*hrhr*

schei*se meine sind zu groß hrhr

ich findse goil *gg*

<marquee><img src="http://www.hardwarepro.de/gfx/hrhr.gif"></marquee>


----------



## disaster_02 (28. August 2001)

ich meine mit welchem Werkzeug (Airbrush,usw.).
Ist vielleicht ne doofe Frage, aber ich bekomme es irgendwie nicht hin.
@MrBarcode: du aber auch nicht so:"Question: What tool do you use? Any special software? 

eBoy: Nothing special at all – it's 100% Photoshop. We've tried to get into 3D, but the workflow is so different that we didn't find a way yet to produce really satisfying pictures. This might change in the future – who knows"

//edit
Habe Paint sowieso nicht mit installiert 
//edit

thx,
Disaster_02


----------



## Psyclic (28. August 2001)

naja ich wollt ja mal n tut schreiben...hmm mal sehn vielleicht später.
nimm nen ein pixel brush ohne weiche kanten


----------



## Flame (28. August 2001)

*dann guckt euch*

das mal an:

http://www.mobilekids.net/

da haben eboys die stadtillustrationen geliefert.


----------



## MrBarcode (28. August 2001)

pixelz r phun


----------



## disaster_02 (28. August 2001)

Gut...Danke erstmal. Vielleicht habe ich ja nochmehr Fragen. Mal sehen 
//edit
Das Userpic von Psyclic find ich cool. Sieht gut aus!:smoke: 
//edit

Thx,
Disaster_02


----------

